# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Nelson member camping get together?

## ROKTOY

Just thinking out loud, ( I do that a bit sometimes)
Vietnamcam's post with him and his boy out popping rabbits made me think to post this.

Weekend family get together camping somewhere firearm and wife friendly, get the kids behind some .22s etc. Lads can go for a hunt, bonfire, good tucker and a few tall stories. Dirt bikes etc. for the kids (big and small)
Presumably sometime a bit warmer, Location? Leatham Valley,has easily accessible huts and room for tents. Branch Valley? Other? 
Like I said just thinking out loud.

----------


## Shearer

Sounds like a good thought. @Pengy and I were discussing the same thing a week ago.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Sounds like a good thought. @Pengy and I were discussing the same thing a week ago.


:-), It was a discussion him and I had a few weeks back that led me this also, Perhaps we can leave it up to him to organise

----------


## veitnamcam

Keen dates depending  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> Keen dates depending


Likewise if vagrants from the other side of the hills are allowed

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=ROKTOY;606390]:I cant organise my own life mate  :Sad:

----------


## Pengy

Open to all comers. We just need to make it happen.
I am happy to do whatever my skill set allows, which usually amounts to setting camp up/cooking/fetching and carrying ect. 
Not so hot on the organising front

----------


## burtonator

I could be keen dates depending !

----------


## veitnamcam

> Open to all comers. We just need to make it happen.
> I am happy to do whatever my skill set allows, which usually amounts to setting camp up/cooking/fetching and carrying ect. 
> Not so hot on the organising front


Well the orgainising goes like this.

Pick a date, most people work weekdays :Wink: 
Pick a venue.
go from there :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

Sounds like a bloody good weekend, if you're not careful you might end up with an invasion from the north island

----------


## Pengy

> Well the orgainising goes like this.
> 
> Pick a date, most people work weekdays
> Pick a venue.
> go from there


And then start fielding 100 pms and text messages saying that the date /venue /menu/ company  :Wink:  etc don't fit

----------


## veitnamcam

> And then start fielding 100 pms and text messages saying that the date /venue /menu/ company  etc don't fit


phuck em me included.
pick a date.

----------


## 223nut

> And then start fielding 100 pms and text messages saying that the date /venue /menu/ company  etc don't fit


Simple answer for them, don't bother coming

----------


## oraki

I think you've just created a monster :O O:

----------


## Pengy

Venue suggestion.
Teetotal (St Arnaud). Has campsite. 22 range. Mountain bike tracks. Possible deer. Bunnys. Easy access for all  .
Not the most exciting spot, but viable???

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venue suggestion.
> Teetotal (St Arnaud). Has campsite. 22 range. Mountain bike tracks. Possible deer. Bunnys. Easy access for all  .
> Not the most exciting spot, but viable???


I am down with that, spring bunnys are everywhere, a few redskins about and trout in the river if anybody knows how to catch them without a net or rifle?
Or the Leitham/branch for that matter.

----------


## 223nut

Dates is the next question, winter trip? Or wait for spring?

----------


## Pengy

Well, snow makes it interesting for the youngsters.

----------


## PillowDribbler

In front of the webcam at St-Arnaud so we can all join in.

----------


## ROKTOY

Wow, lets make it happen. Do we grab a long weekend or is everyone likely to be away hunting? or just grab the last weekend of June, or the 1st weekend of August take a sickday for the Friday or Monday and go for it?
Teetotal or the Leatham works I reckon, the Leatham offers a bit more freedom for noise making and a bonfire, also ore option to head away from camp in different directions if there are a few numbers, downside is just the one longdrop if we were to stay near a hut.
Teetotal has coffees for the wifes... and more toilets. Also has an ice-skating pond if you are keen
Caves Hut up the Letham is easily accessible by 4wd, we have followed a Subaru in there that only had issues at a creek crossing near the hut (ankle deep water)

----------


## Pengy

Someone who knows the school hol dates would be usefull. 
I am keen to do leathem if you reckon my wagon will get up there ok. But, as you say. Teetotal is a bit more civilised. Doesn't have to be about the hunting.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Someone who knows the school hol dates would be usefull. 
> I am keen to do leathem if you reckon my wagon will get up there ok. But, as you say. Teetotal is a bit more civilised. Doesn't have to be about the hunting.


Yours will be fine,the Rav will be fine.

----------


## Shearer

> Well, snow makes it interesting for the youngsters.


There is an ice skating pond too. We could play slid the penguin. :Grin: 
DOC have recently re-modelled what was the camp site there so may pay too check it is still in use.

----------


## Pengy

> Yours will be fine,the Rav will be fine.


 @243deer

----------


## Pengy

@deer243

----------


## ROKTOY

> There is an ice skating pond too. We could play slid the penguin.
> DOC have recently re-modelled what was the camp site there so may pay too check it is still in use.


We slept there in the car a few weeks ago, it has been set up as a freedom camper type scenario, large gravel area for the vans, and a small grassed area for tents. I may have a picture

----------


## Shearer

Yeah. Was down there last Saturday. Just wasn't sure if you were still allowed to camp there.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Someone who knows the school hol dates would be usefull. 
> 
> 08th July to 23rd July
> 30th Sept to 15th Oct
> 
> I am keen to do leathem if you reckon my wagon will get up there ok. But, as you say. Teetotal is a bit more civilised. 
> I'll bring the coffee pot
> 
> 
> ...


Teetotal only offers 12 campsites @$8 an adult/night
Teetotal Campsite: Nelson Lakes National Park, Nelson/Tasman

Huge carparking/Van area, pretty bony.  this was about 8am

----------


## deer243

Could be keen. Tee total or leatham should be able to get campmeat (ie venison) ok esp if its close to spring. Both offer huge areas to hunt and spread out if theres a few into chasing the reds. Tee total cold hole in middle of winter, prob leatham too . How about labour weekend in OCt?

----------


## trooper90

Sounds good!@ :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Keep clear of mid October as that would clash with the Toby shoot.

I could possibly make the pilgrimage too.

----------


## 223nut

I've go leathem I'd probably be happy shuttling people / gear in...

----------


## ROKTOY

> Could be keen. Tee total or leatham should be able to get campmeat (ie venison) ok esp if its close to spring. Both offer huge areas to hunt and spread out if theres a few into chasing the reds. Tee total cold hole in middle of winter, prob leatham too . How about labour weekend in OCt?


Labour weekend is weekend of 21-23 Oct
Toby memorial shoot is th weekend prior to that 14-15 Oct. 

I reckon we plan a bit earlier, September perhaps, things are starting to warm up a little by then, so we wouldn't need such a big bonfire for heating purposes.

----------


## 223nut

> I reckon we plan a bit earlier, September perhaps, things are starting to warm up a little by then, so we wouldn't need such a big bonfire for heating purposes.


Nah, middle of winter... Makes the boys into men!

----------


## ROKTOY

> Nah, middle of winter... Makes the boys into men!


name the date then  :Thumbsup:  I'll be there

----------


## 223nut

> name the date then  I'll be there


The bitch has pups due 20th July so a bit tied up after then

----------


## ROKTOY

OK
I propose the weekends of either 
8-9th July, 
22-23 July 
with an optional Monday or Friday either side to make it a long weekend away for those that can

----------


## 223nut

All keen for the 8-9th. Will have spare seats from culverden... Not much use for those coming from chch. 

Is anyone coming up from chch? Could be convinced to do a shopping trip to the big smoke the day before if anyone hasn't got wheels to get there

----------


## veitnamcam

If I can make it I could bring a boat and a ski biscuit(for either location) and then we will see boys and men turn into girls  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

I'm good for the 8th/9th, not the other one.

----------


## 223nut

Awesome so it's on for leathem for the weekend 8-9th by the sounds of it  :Thumbsup: 

What are we needing? Don't have a BBQ that is portable.... Anyone got some gongs for a temporary 22 range?

----------


## veitnamcam

I got a portable bbq and could knock up some gongs.

----------


## ROKTOY

Awesome,
I have a 6 litre thermette for water. and can bring a cooker and LPG bottle also. Can chuck in a chainsaw and an axe etc.
If someone had a decent big tarp we can string up? Otherwise I can grab something.

I might drag the quad bike out of the shed and see if it will still run too.




> If I can make it I could bring a boat and a ski biscuit(for either location) and then we will see boys and men turn into girls


 Not that much water up the Leatham, and anyway, piss off its cold...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome,
> I have a 6 litre thermette for water. and can bring a cooker and LPG bottle also. Can chuck in a chainsaw and an axe etc.
> If someone had a decent big tarp we can string up? Otherwise I can grab something.
> 
> I might drag the quad bike out of the shed and see if it will still run too.
> 
>  Not that much water up the Leatham, and anyway, piss off its cold...


Lake Argile right at the turn off!

But yea fucked if im getting in either!

----------


## ROKTOY

> Lake Argile right at the turn off!
> 
> But yea fucked if im getting in either!


I forgot about that. 

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

I can supply gongs x3 as made by VC. 
Can bring a good 3 burner stove.

----------


## Pengy

Can do big tarp. Also got a little 1kva geny if needed. I don't think we will be needing the 12v freezer somehow

----------


## ROKTOY

Do we want to throw a roast and veg into some camp ovens for Sat night tea?

----------


## Pengy

Sounds like a plan. :Thumbsup: 
Will have to have a catchup before hand Roktoy, and sort some detail out

----------


## veitnamcam

I could do genny and floodlights if wanted but probably going overboard.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do we want to throw a roast and veg into some camp ovens for Sat night tea?


You are speaking my language now :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Over board my arse. I could bring my electric blanket  :Wink:

----------


## ROKTOY

Best I tell the family we are going camping...  :Cool:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Over board my arse. I could bring my electric blanket


you'll have your furry four legged hot water bottle

----------


## ROKTOY

> Sounds like a plan.
> Will have to have a catchup before hand Roktoy, and sort some detail out


Clan meeting at Pengys.must be my shout for the beers

----------


## gadgetman

> Over board my arse. I could bring my electric blanket


I could go 10 minutes down the road from Argile and have a bed in front of a fireplace.

8-9th I'd risk missing the boss's birthday. But then again I'll be missing Gadgette#2's birthday again with the Toby shoot too.

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=gadgetman;609265]I could go 10 minutes down the road from Argile and have a bed in front of a fireplace.

8

Just tell me where the fireplace is and I wont even mention that you are not a Nelson resident  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Just tell me where the fireplace is and I wont even mention that you are not a Nelson resident


You are looking at a Marlborough venue and I used to live in Blenheim.  :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

so we r on for this? 

what are people planning time wise? head up after work on fri and back home sunday night?

----------


## ROKTOY

I'm there. 
Thinking of taking Friday off and heading in

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> I'm there. 
> Thinking of taking Friday off and heading in
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk


likewise except i dont need to ask work! whats it like for dogs in there?

----------


## gadgetman

> so we r on for this? 
> 
> what are people planning time wise? head up after work on fri and back home sunday night?


That is my plan.

----------


## Shearer

I take it we are talking the Caves Hut?

----------


## stug

Have a great time. Took my kids, aged 3 and 5 in there, same time of year about 9 years ago. They had a great time, except when I took my youngest to the long drop in the middle of the night. She said "I'm not having a good time!"

----------


## ROKTOY

> likewise except i dont need to ask work! whats it like for dogs in there?


 @223nut, dog permits available from renwick@doc.govt.nz
They require your name, address and phone number, Dogs name, gender, breed, colour and rego number for your dog and also the name of the council which your dog is registered with.
Also small game permit is probably an idea, from same office I think. I am emailing them now regarding this. To see if .17hmr are ok as some places only allow .22, .22hornet and shotgun on small game permit. @Shearer yes Caves hut, next to the airstrip

----------


## PillowDribbler

There is a heap of firewood on the skid site by the top intake,just need a chainsaw.The eels under the wharf at St-Arnaud are worth a visit for something to fill in the day for the kids,take some rabbit guts.

----------


## 223nut

> @223nut, dog permits available from renwick@doc.govt.nz
> They require your name, address and phone number, Dogs name, gender, breed, colour and rego number for your dog and also the name of the council which your dog is registered with.
> Also small game permit is probably an idea, from same office I think. I am emailing them now regarding this. To see if .17hmr are ok as some places only allow .22, .22hornet and shotgun on small game permit. @Shearer yes Caves hut, next to the airstrip


Cheers. Just need to register dogs.... Changed councils and saving $150 for the year  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## oraki

I was quietly hoping to escape away and join in, but going to be in Chch from Sat night til Tues. The lads been selected to play in the International Football Tournament, so should really be there. Next time I'll be in.....so long as you accept members south of the Rakaia. 
Much easier logistics to stay in the same island

----------


## ROKTOY

> I was quietly hoping to escape away and join in, but going to be in Chch from Sat night til Tues. The lads been selected to play in the International Football Tournament, so should really be there. Next time I'll be in.....so long as you accept members south of the Rakaia. 
> Much easier logistics to stay in the same island


Nah, you can arrange the next one and invite us.  :Thumbsup: 
Well done to your boy.

----------


## 223nut

> . Much easier logistics to stay in the same island


Yep, not going to make the Toby shoot so better meet some of you dodgy buggers somehow. We just need a friendly farmer down in the south island for somewhere to get a south island shoot / knees up / get together going on.

How far can we shoot at leathem? If I can get the permit for 17HMR would be keen to take it out past 200m and see what hapoens

----------


## ROKTOY

@223 nut there is an airstrip next to the hut, 
I have asked for a permit for .17HMR also. but my scope will likely let me down 

 41°48'22.04"S  173°11'24.83"E gets you near the hut. Airstrip appears to be 400 metres +/- on google earth.

----------


## 223nut

> @223 nut there is an airstrip next to the hut, 
> I have asked for a permit for .17HMR also. but my scope will likely let me down 
> 
>  41°48'22.04"S  173°11'24.83"E gets you near the hut. Airstrip appears to be 400 metres +/- on google earth.


Cheers ROKTOY will have to get onto permits tomorrow. (lazy bastard that I am)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep, not going to make the Toby shoot so better meet some of you dodgy buggers somehow. We just need a friendly farmer down in the south island for somewhere to get a south island shoot / knees up / get together going on.
> 
> How far can we shoot at leathem? If I can get the permit for 17HMR would be keen to take it out past 200m and see what hapoens


Shes a pretty big place....1500m-2000m shouldnt be too hard to find.

----------


## 223nut

> Shes a pretty big place....1500m-2000m shouldnt be too hard to find.


Might be out of the 17HMR range unless I hand it to @Dundee skilled hands with a rimfire. Might throw all the toys in... See what happens earlier in the week, hoping to put something n the freezer ut depends how long the house guests are here for..

----------


## Dundee

> Might be out of the 17HMR range unless I hand it to @Dundee skilled hands with a rimfire. Might throw all the toys in... See what happens earlier in the week, hoping to put something n the freezer ut depends how long the house guests are here for..


Count me out, still haven't got a visa to cross the straight.

----------


## Pengy

> Count me out, still haven't got a visa to cross the straight.


Don't worry @Dundee, I will play your part for you. After all, I am almost short enough

----------


## 223nut

> Don't worry @Dundee, I will play your part for you. After all, I am almost short enough


Awesome dwarf tossing over the bonfire then?!

----------


## Dundee

> Don't worry @Dundee, I will play your part for you. After all, I am almost short enough


And bald :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome dwarf tossing over the bonfire then?!


Fire permits ? dont ya go to jail for lighting a fire on our land now?

----------


## 223nut

> Fire permits ? dont ya go to jail for lighting a fire on our land now?


Well there is an airstrip, maybe a creek somewhere as well

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well there is an airstrip, maybe a creek somewhere as well


Not sure what that has to do with it?
Isn't Doc prosecuting those lighting fires on our land without a permit?
Im not up on the rules but remember reading recently of someone (the owner of the other forum?) being charged with sitting by somebody elses campfire.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ROKTOY

I'll enquire about a fire permit.  
Although being no taller than Pengy concerns me, especially with the antics being mentioned on here. 

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

just rung DOC. really nice cheerful lady i dealt with. she suggests emailing renwick@doc.govt.nz with the details as it makes it easier on their end.

details needed: dog rego numbers, breed, colour, m/f, email, address, phone number.

----------


## 223nut

> I'll enquire about a fire permit.  
> Although being no taller than Pengy concerns me, especially with the antics being mentioned on here. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk


Any news on permit? Could throw chainsaw in (doubt it's allowed...) no real need unless there's a bonfire. Looks like I'll b going in Thurs evening will get hut tidy / small tarp up / kindling / range distances and targets etc etc

----------


## ROKTOY

@223nut nothing back at all. No dog permit or small game permit either.  I will call them tomorrow as I have time off.

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 1toeknee1

Since all the nelson folk are on here atm. Is anyone after some medium fleece. 2x beyond short-sleeved and 1x Ridgeline long-sleeved. Will need to be picked up in Richmond. 
There's a small chance I may be heading up the leatham Thursday or Friday but won't be able to hang round for the weekend unfortunately. So could leave them in the hut

----------


## ROKTOY

Well @Pengy and I are sorted, hopefully. @223nut is ready to go.
Who else is coming 
We have a few gongs sorted.
2 burner cooker, Fry pans and pots.
Thermette and the coffee percolator ready to go.
Pengy is throwing in a genny and a large tarp. I will lug in a chainsaw.
I will take in two camp ovens and I think Pengy had a rolled roast he was going to bring for Saturday night, I'll grab some spuds and parsnips to add to the mix if guys were keen for a bit of a roast up.

----------


## Shearer

I am in but not sure as yet when or for how long. Will be pretty much self sufficient but can add to the food locker for Saturday night.

----------


## 223nut

Damn I'm looking forward to this....

----------


## veitnamcam

What were the final dates?  Can't be arsed reading threw 90 posts to find where it was decided.
I /we make make it depending on work/convincing  the wife to abandon her netball and the kids sports for one weekend  .

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

@Vietnamcam, next weekend 8-9th,  The penguin and Myself and my youngest are looking to head up Friday morning, meeting 223nut in there if he makes it up Thursday night.

----------


## ROKTOY

Weather forecast has improved for the weekend, I'm pleased about that.
Just giving the camp ovens a tickle up and getting sorted so I can dash to the sports shop after work and then pack the truck tomorrow evening.
Looking forward to heading away

----------


## 223nut

4wd stuff lives in truck, gun stuff in dufflebag along with tent and sleeping bag, food to be brought on the way. Anyone else going in tomorrow?

----------


## veitnamcam

Doesn't look like I will be bringing family camping but I might turn up one evening or morning to put some faces to names.
If you see a fat guy in a 2 door Rav it's probably me.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> Doesn't look like I will be bringing family camping but I might turn up one evening or morning to put some faces to names.
> If you see a fat guy in a 2 door Rav it's probably me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Would be good to meet ya

----------


## 223nut

> Would be good to meet ya


Indeed, it's the main reason I'm coming up. And the fact that the pooch is having pups in a fortnight so will be tied to the house for the next 2months

----------


## veitnamcam

> Would be good to meet ya


Likewise.....Nelsons pretty small we probably already have at some stage  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

So just in-case I manage to pop up for a quick cuppa,  since I am geographically challenged, where ya all gonna be ?

----------


## oraki

> Likewise.....Nelsons pretty small we probably already have at some stage


Was hoping to make it, but theres bigger forces at play, soccer tournament in Chch starting stupid o'clock on Sunday. Was also hoping for a name to face night in Nelson in August, but the national calling competition has been canned, and theyre holding it at the Sika show now. Next year.........

----------


## 223nut

> So just in-case I manage to pop up for a quick cuppa,  since I am geographically challenged, where ya all gonna be ?


I believe we are basing at caves hut by the airstrip, have a pair of 2 way radios, will leave one on the table in the hut in case i'm within cooee of anyone showing up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So just in-case I manage to pop up for a quick cuppa,  since I am geographically challenged, where ya all gonna be ?


Car pool sat arvo? Take Rav save hurting your flash 4wds.

----------


## ROKTOY

Yeah Caves hut.   
 @223nut, keep your radios I have one in the 4wd, what channel will your radio be on? I can give you a yell as we head in so you can have the billy on.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I believe we are basing at caves hut by the airstrip, have a pair of 2 way radios, will leave one on the table in the hut in case i'm within cooee of anyone showing up.


Dont do that unless you want it stolen! It is not Stewart island.
pricks have even stolen the fireplace out of huts up there!

----------


## mikee

> Car pool sat arvo? Take Rav save hurting your flash 4wds.


If I go I would be in the mighty Pajero, i have 8 clay target throwers to upgrade power supplies too first opposite the penguins drive way. Not sure how long it will take.

----------


## ROKTOY

> If I go I would be in the mighty Pajero, i have 8 clay target throwers to upgrade power supplies too first opposite the penguins drive way. Not sure how long it will take.


Can you upgrade them enough to hit the penguins house from down there?

----------


## mikee

> Can you upgrade them enough to hit the penguins house from down there?


Well ................. how much you offering??

----------


## ROKTOY

> Well ................. how much you offering??


The joy of succeeding?? LOL

----------


## Paddy79

Shame I live in Napier and no 4x4 otherwise id a rocked on up for a weekend away

----------


## 223nut

> Dont do that unless you want it stolen! It is not Stewart island.
> pricks have even stolen the fireplace out of huts up there!


Would leave the cheap one at the hut... Take the good ones with me  :Thumbsup:  pm sent to @ROKTOY don't trust some other bugger will be listening in, least now they will have to scan around!

----------


## Pengy

> The joy of succeeding?? LOL


Fill ya boots. I will shoot them out of the sky with the mighty jw15, Toby styles (yeah right Pengy  :Wink:  )

----------


## gadgetman

Doesn't look like I'll make it. Off to the doc instead.

----------


## Pengy

> Doesn't look like I'll make it. Off to the doc instead.


 :Oh Noes:

----------


## Paddy79

> Doesn't look like I'll make it. Off to the doc instead.


Told ya not to put your penis in that fidget spinner, Geez 
hope it not to serious Gman

----------


## gadgetman

> Told ya not to put your penis in that fidget spinner, Geez 
> hope it not to serious Gman


For me to go to the quack with this one it generally will be. As long as I can get it sorted by October, else I'll be highly pissed off.

----------


## Pengy

> For me to go to the quack with this one it generally will be. As long as I can get it sorted by October, else I'll be highly pissed off.



Not liking this  :Oh Noes: 
Hope it gets sorted GM

----------


## ROKTOY

Hope things arent too bad GM.
Fingers crossed for you

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Weather is looking good for the weekend. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Have a great time fellas. And remember photos are good.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Have a great time fellas. And remember photos are good.


Depends what they are of Gadget, remember not all photos are good  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I wont make it, not one but two broken kids.

----------


## mikee

> I wont make it, not one but two broken kids.


Thats no good, what did the other one break??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats no good, what did the other one break??


Headache so bad crying in bed for a few hours/spewed a couple times, hospital visit to check not meningitis or something else very bad.....looks like just sick thankfully but hope like hell I/we dont get it!

----------


## mikee

> Headache so bad crying in bed for a few hours/spewed a couple times, hospital visit to check not meningitis or something else very bad.....looks like just sick thankfully but hope like hell I/we dont get it!


heres hoping she will be recovered tomorrow

----------


## tiroatedson

> Headache so bad crying in bed for a few hours/spewed a couple times, hospital visit to check not meningitis or something else very bad.....looks like just sick thankfully but hope like hell I/we dont get it!


Chances r u will. Got a full household here of sick bodies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

That's not good news VC.

----------


## Pengy

Sorry to hear about the kids VC. Shame they couldn't come along, as I am sure they would have enjoyed it. I see you got out for a fish on the weekend, so figure the kids are off the critical list.

I will attempt to put a report of sorts together, although apart from an morning effort from Shearer, no hunting took place.

Just for a taster, this was our resident `Dog whisperer` doing his thing

----------


## 223nut

@Pengy I got no photos  :Oh Noes:  was waiting for a report.

Awesome weekend lads, bit of everything going on.... Hope there's a few photos of the truck stuck.. :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## stug

That doesn't look good!

----------


## lumberjack

Story time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

It was not one of our`s fortunately.
Couple of guys already at Caves hut had managed to go off the side when " I swerved to miss a deer". 
Neither were hurt, but given the amount of booze they were chucking down, my guess is that the deer was a figment of the driver`s imagination. No skid marks or evidence of a sudden swerve either. 
Our own Roktoy and 223nut carried out a very efficient recovery.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> Story time 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wast us....  :Thumbsup:  I arrived Thurs night at the hut to two interesting characters, slept in the tent. One of them had decided to "fill in blank" and ended up over the bank.

Friday a few forum members rocked on up, set up a safe place to 'sight rifles' and chew the fat. Great meal that evening put on by one of the residents (a stuff up on their numbers and food saw a great meal) 
Entertaining? (sure @Pengy @ROKTOY might say otherwise)  Night in the hut, glad I was in the tent. 
Saturdays mission waste recover the vehicle if we could, all went well and winching couldn't have gone easier with a few other truck showing up at he right time to lend a hand. Saturday night the two residents moved out.... Very enjoyable evening Saturday with a few tales, great beers (who shows up with peanuts in their beer and beer in your bread!  :Psmiley:  and great food. No excuse to go hungry on this trip  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sunday morning @Shearer went for a walk with a rifle and the rest of us packed up and went for a wee explore in the trucks.

When are we doing it next!   :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

> It was not one of our`s fortunately.
> Couple of guys already at Caves hut had managed to go off the side when " I swerved to miss a deer". 
> Neither were hurt, but given the amount of booze they were chucking down, my guess is that the deer was a figment of the driver`s imagination. No skid marks or evidence of a sudden swerve either. 
> Our own Roktoy and 223nut carried out a very efficient recovery.


Damn slow typing 
There could have been a deer..... But... Some animal sign, next time I'm only bringing one rifle and doing some exercise

----------


## 223nut

> That doesn't look good!


Big dint. Radiator was shot so towed back to the hut, took a bit of panel beating to get the wheels to turn. No electrics; no brake assist or power steering made for an interesting tow.

----------


## Gibo

Picture may be misleading but fucked if I would be standing there  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pengy

> Picture may be misleading but fucked if I would be standing there


Believe me Gibo, that car was going no where with the way Roktoy had it held in place.

----------


## lumberjack

Sounds like a bloody good trip. Hopefully able to make the next one. Good stuff on helping out the other fullas to. Looked like a bit of a mish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Sounds like a bloody good trip. Hopefully able to make the next one. Good stuff on helping out the other fullas to. Looked like a bit of a mish 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is more to follow on this story, some of which is a lesson learned for those involved. Watch this space

----------


## gadgetman

Oooohhhh, intrigue!

I'm really annoyed that I couldn't make it.

----------


## 223nut

> Oooohhhh, intrigue!
> 
> I'm really annoyed that I couldn't make it.


Roktoy or Pengy should tell the story, it involves alcohol, sleep, night mares and fighting...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oooohhhh, intrigue!
> 
> I'm really annoyed that I couldn't make it.


Me too gutted I couldn't make it,got back from fishing to babysitting duty's that were not good and couldn't really leave.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Roktoy or Pengy should tell the story, it involves alcohol, sleep, night mares and fighting...


I cant wait to hear this one!

----------


## oraki

Sounds like fun was had......next year boys :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Roktoy or Pengy should tell the story, it involves alcohol, sleep, night mares and fighting...


Sounds like a good old fashioned western movie.

----------


## gadgetman

> Me too gutted I couldn't make it,got back from fishing to babysitting duty's that were not good and couldn't really leave.


But it is the investment in the future we sign ourselves up to. Well worth it in the end.  :Cool:

----------


## 223nut

> Sounds like fun was had......next year boys


I'm sure it will be repeated, might be a few improvements in location but the exact same would still be worth a long drive.

Was late notice for many but it's never going to suit everyone.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Sounds like a good old fashioned western movie.


It was GM, with a cast of one.. 
One of the original hut mates that were responsible for the precarious parking of the Mistral, on the first evening of Pengy and myselfs induction into the hut henceforth imbibed reasonably copious quantities of a brown beverage, followed by a volume of a clear sometimes potato based beverage again followed by a quantity of a grain based beverage. Which therefore entailed a night of little sleep for Pengy and myself as the aforementioned individual entered into virtual fights and loud arguments with other individuals in his head on a regular basis for several hours during the night. We are unsure who won, but we lost unfortunately.

----------


## 223nut

> reasonably copious quantities of a brown beverage, followed by a volume of a clear sometimes potato based beverage again followed by a quantity of a grain based beverage.


Some of which wasn't his and whilst I brought a bottle of grain based beverage to share, having 1/3 bottle evaporate whilst recovering his mates vehicle....  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Picture may be misleading but fucked if I would be standing there


Not misleading Gibo, it was pretty damned steep. The vehicle was secured from above by a winch and two straps before anyone worked directly below the car. about an hour or maybe more was spent rigging winch ropes and straps before the recovery was started. Once underway it took 15-20 minutes to winch the rear of the vehicle back up the hill to get it vertical and it was then lowered slowly down on its wheels to the riverbed

----------


## ROKTOY

I didn't get many photos and even less good ones.
But anyways, I guarantee this will end up being a longwinded write up....

Pengy and Myself and my youngest, Aaron formed our small convoy on Friday morning and headed in, Pulled in at Caves hut around 11.30, and met up with 223nut, who hadn't manage to get out and nab any meat for the camp oven despite having driven in the previous evening. We let him off as he had the billy on within seconds of us pulling up. So intros were made and we were also introduced to the two characters who had been holed up in the hut for several days since crashing their vehicle a further 10-11km up the Valley. 
Friday was a bit ratty weather wise but it cleared long enough in the afternoon for a gong and a paper target to be set up on the airstrip.  a bit of lead was set free, Pengys 308 with some hand loaded subs, 223nut with his new to him 10-22 and his .17hmr and his 308? were all put on paper, nice groupings on the 308. My boy put a shot or two through Pengys 308 as did I, it shot like a subsonic .22. very smooth.
 I plinked away at Pengys gong with my 7.62x39 and my old Stevens single shot .22. It still shoots straight so I was happy, My boy freed some lead with the .22 also then we retired to the hut to natter with our hut mates.
After listening to the long winded version of how they had swerve to miss a deer, etc etc, we casually offered to go have a look the next day in case we could help them out. (Un) luckily 223nut had some nice clean recovery gear on board, so we felt we 'may' be able to help out depending on the seriousness of their predicament. I had unloaded most of my 4wd recovery gear as I wasn't planning to need it so I only had a few recovery straps and a 30 winch extension strap on board. Long story short we secured the vehicle removed a couple of smaller trees to enable us to get the vehicle down the last few metres to the riverbed and started setting up 223nuts winch for a front on pull. The nephew of one of our 'hut mates' and a few other bodies arrived as we were setting up so they were directed to set up on the road above and with their winch so they could drag the rear of the vehicle up the hill vertically while 223nut was set up in the riverbed to pull the front of the vehicle forward across the bank to clear the trees holding it up. All went as planned and the Mistral slowly moved down on the end of the winch cables to sit on all four wheels in the riverbed in no worse shape than when we started. A few body panel modifications were carried out to enable a front wheel to turn then I tied a short piece of string to the front of the Mistral and slowly towed it a km or so back down the riverbed, back onto the road then a quiet 30 minute drive back down to the hut. 
While we were away doing our good deed, hut mate number two had arose from his sleep bag, disposed of several of Pengys beers and a decent portion of 223nuts whiskey and had then returned to his slumber until we returned around 2pm from memory. Cups of tea were had and the two hut mates decided to leave the valley with their younger family members and arrange a car trailer to recover their vehicle later in the week, leaving us to then discover that we were missing beverages. 
Shearer and his fine partner duly arrived bringing offerings of salmon, and a variety of home brewed beverages which Pengy politely offered to sample. Shearer set to and smoked the salmon onsite and served it warm on crackers, fantastic. 
Pengy had thrown a big brew of meat and veg into a camp oven and also set up a small rolled pork roast in another. 
So several beverages later a good feed was had and stories were told before a much quieter night ensued in the hut, 223nut eloping back to his tent, and Shearer and Mrs Shearer heading out for a romantic evening stroll in the moonlight before retiring to their accommodation set up on the airstrip.
Sunday morning and its pack up and clean up time, Shearer and Mrs Shearer head off up river taking their rifle for a look about while the remaining crew decide to head out, cross the Branch river and drive up to Greig Hut for a look. A late lunch at the hut then head back out to meet up with Mr and Mrs Shearer at the Branch river ford, goodbyes said and everyone headed their respective ways home.
I enjoyed a quiet lazy weekend away, met a few good buggers and generally had a good time. Aaron (my boy) was asking on the journey home when we would be going out camping with the guys again???
Thanks everyone it was a nice weekend away.
Sorry others couldn't make it, but that's all the more reason to do it again. 223nut has a plan me thinks  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gibo

I reckon @Pengy drunk the beers then forgot

----------


## 223nut

> . 223nut has a plan me thinks


Don't look at me, I'm tied to the house for 6weeks with a litter of pups in a week, (life's tough at times) next winter I'm definitely keen




> I reckon @Pengy drunk the beers then forgot


Nope, he was to bust getting his flipper cut helping to recover the vehicle,  no dwarf tossing over the bonfire, never had he need to get one going, will save that one for when we have a few more people

----------


## deer243

Mmm.......pity i didnt get of my arse and make it but at the same time sounds like your "hut mates'were wankers and maybe at home on the couch wasnt such a bad thing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Mmm.......pity i didnt get of my arse and make it but at the same time sounds like your "hut mates'were wankers and maybe at home on the couch wasnt such a bad thing


One definitely so, the other was a decent enough bugger

----------


## 223nut

> Mmm.......pity i didnt get of my arse and make it but at the same time sounds like your "hut mates'were wankers and maybe at home on the couch wasnt such a bad thing


Tents are wonderful things, though I could hear the 'fights' from 20m away... Couldn't hear the 'for f'(k's safe' that was uttered a few times so I heard

----------


## Pengy

Thanks @ROKTOY. You put the event into words quite nicely.

Shearer and Mrs Shearer preparing the yummy Salmon

It is cold work all this dog whispering
223nut getting some dirt on his shiny recovery gear

----------


## Pengy

> I reckon @Pengy drunk the beers then forgot



Dry July mate  :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

> Dry July mate


 :ORLY:   :Redbullsmiley:  judging by the amount of glass recycling I pulled out of my truck I'd say we all failed miserably

----------


## ROKTOY

Chilly






Nice backdrop


Crossing the Branch river


Greig hut


Branch Valley

----------


## Shearer

Enjoyable trip guys and great write up @ROKTOY. Excellent to meet those I hadn't already. Will definitely be keen on round 2.

----------

